# 24 Hour Gym Swindon



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience of the 24 hour gym in Swindon...I have been looking around for a gym and found this one...its about 30 miles away but living in the sticks that comes as no great surprise and its an easy journey...

The nearest Gym to me is in Andover but I have heard mixed reviews and they have a fairly big staff turnover which doesn't bode well IMHO...if a staff won't stick around there has to be a reason. There is also Tidworth, that used to be run by the MOD but is now under the local authority...

I like the idea of the 24 hour gym, it would fit in well with my peculiar working hours and its a family run affair. I would far rather support a family business than some local authority or some huge corporate set up who probably don't give a sh1t either way...sure Swindon is a bit of a hike but if its good i'll go and have a butchers..private businesses tend to look after the punters better hence the appeal...

Any thoughts or actual knowledge of the place..

Ta ever so...

Andrew


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

the gym is good but the owner strange if you into bodybuilding and hardcore training try ironworx you wont get barred there unlike 24hr gym


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

May I ask why would you getted barred at the 24 hour gym, what for, what is the problem do they not like BB's and prefer the health club types...also is Ironworx in Swindon as well?


----------



## gus (Aug 3, 2007)

A.U.K said:


> May I ask why would you getted barred at the 24 hour gym, what for, what is the problem do they not like BB's and prefer the health club types...also is Ironworx in Swindon as well?


you hit the nail on the head, no bbs, no dropping the weights,do it this way not that way, and yes its for health and fitness types,iron worx last of the old scool gyms with great guys who take time to speak and help you out, drop in and see.


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

thanks for that I will go and see Ironworx...don't fancy my chances being new to this but I really don't want a health club type place...I have heard that the Andover gym doesn't like tatts on show which seems bloody odd...they have MTV constantly showing on a big screen and the singers are plastered in them so what the issue is with Tatts I have no idea...

Do you think that Ironworx will be cool with a newcomer?

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

no problem at all mate get down there


----------



## BcfcChris (Sep 8, 2007)

I disagree I train at 24 hour gym! I think it great personally, although I have never trained at Ironworx, where about is that out of intrest might go down for a session! Although the owner is unusual in what he says works for him for example 'why deadlift' he said when we had a conversation, you cant agree with his results. Am a student so only pay a reasonable £20 a month and have a key for access whenever! The guys down they are pretty sound and willing to spot you whenever you want, I train slightly different to most of them focusing more on compounds than I see other people!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

BcfcChris said:


> I disagree I train at 24 hour gym! I think it great personally, although I have never trained at Ironworx, where about is that out of intrest might go down for a session! Although the owner is unusual in what he says works for him for example 'why deadlift' he said when we had a conversation, you cant agree with his results. Am a student so only pay a reasonable £20 a month and have a key for access whenever! The guys down they are pretty sound and willing to spot you whenever you want, I train slightly different to most of them focusing more on compounds than I see other people!


any pictures of the owner? I assume hes a 250lb man mountain adviseing people not to deadlift..


----------



## BcfcChris (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.24hrgym.co.uk/members-gallery/vern-montgomery/ ..... thats the guy who owns it! To be fair he in good condition!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

BcfcChris said:


> http://www.24hrgym.co.uk/members-gallery/vern-montgomery/ ..... thats the guy who owns it! To be fair he in good condition!


meh.


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the information...I will check both places out and see whats what...Ironworx has unusual opening hours which for me might be difficult...very small windows of oppertunity especially at the weekends which I guess will be very busy seeing as they only open for a few hours...

By the way Wogihao what does "meh" mean, sorry but I can't work out the abbreviation..

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

A.U.K said:


> Thanks for the information...I will check both places out and see whats what...Ironworx has unusual opening hours which for me might be difficult...very small windows of oppertunity especially at the weekends which I guess will be very busy seeing as they only open for a few hours...
> 
> By the way Wogihao what does "meh" mean, sorry but I can't work out the abbreviation..
> 
> ...


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=meh


----------



## BcfcChris (Sep 8, 2007)

A.U.K do you have a website address for Ironworx? Thanks


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Hello BcFcChris I just tried to send you a PM but it transpires that I have to have posted 15 posts to do so...go figure? Ironworx does not have a website but you can google them (uk pages only) and they come up with their number...


----------



## BcfcChris (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh thanks : ) If you do manage to go and have a look around either drop me a PM or just reply to this thread saying what you think of it! As if it good I might go up for a session sometime, thanks mate!


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

iron worx opens at 9 closes at 1 opens again at 3 till 9 i think ,a hardcore gym no bull**** or sun diets there


----------



## BcfcChris (Sep 8, 2007)

Stfc whats the opening times like for weekends? Whats the fees like could I turn up train... whats it like for a month? Sorry all questions just if it hardcore I might come up for a few session every so often!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

wogihao said:


> any pictures of the owner? I assume hes a 250lb man mountain adviseing people not to deadlift..


If this is Vern's gym then yes, he is a little bit of an aquired taste, but he knows more than most so I would'nt be too quick to dismiss him or his advice. I have only met him at a BBing show, not in the gym so I can't comment on how he is with his members. He seemed like a nice guy to me though & the fact that he used to compete himself, and still attends Bbing shows suggests thet he can't be totally against BBing.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah vern!!! i havent met him and only read his posts on BB forums but he is a star, there was a great thread on the CNP site a year or 2 ago which he ruffled a few feathers, infact i think the thread was started by me, lol


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I had a long running debate with him after James L posted a clients progress stats up. Vern was none too kind about PT in general (not about James per se) so I decided to wrangle it out & he seemed to back down. He was always good for stirring up a good discussion.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

protein, carbs and fats, nah its calories sonny calories!!!! lol


----------



## BcfcChris (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice Pack sorry mate I think Stfc knew that I meant iron worx. I train at 24 hour gym so know it 24 hour! Thanks though! He seems like a nice to guy when were they and suppose different things work for different people!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

BcfcChris said:


> Nice Pack sorry mate I think Stfc knew that I meant iron worx. I train at 24 hour gym so know it 24 hour! Thanks though! He seems like a nice to guy when were they and suppose different things work for different people!


Doh! Sorry bud. Post deleted then.


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

nine pack you would be barred because your not a.n.b lol


----------



## BcfcChris (Sep 8, 2007)

Whats a a.n.b?


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

asocciation of natural bodybuilders


----------



## BcfcChris (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh sorry stupid me ! Stfc you seen my question above about the gym you train at? Thanks


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

BcfcChris said:


> http://www.24hrgym.co.uk/members-gallery/vern-montgomery/ ..... thats the guy who owns it! To be fair he in good condition!


 That last photo is from the civil ceremoney. (Give them 2 years)............................. Only joking:thumb:


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

hi this rich im the owner of Ironworx, all what stfc is true, i have many members as a result of them being booted because they want to train properly, ie; hardcore.

the gym is oldskool we have 80kg dumbells, you can spit, puke, scream do what you want, there are no rules unlike these health clubs corrupting people to be small rather than freaks, we have pictures of ronnie coleman on the wall not pictures of gay couples like in a particular 24hr gym.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

rich81 said:


> hi this rich im the owner of Ironworx, all what stfc is true, i have many members as a result of them being booted because they want to train properly, ie; hardcore.
> 
> the gym is oldskool we have 80kg dumbells, you can spit, puke, scream do what you want, there are no rules unlike these health clubs corrupting people to be small rather than freaks, we have pictures of ronnie coleman on the wall not pictures of gay couples like in a particular 24hr gym.


You should make that into a sign and hang it over the door of your gym.

:beer: ****ing exelent post!

That said you dont want stonewall outside your gym lol.


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Ok well that being said...and seeing as I want to train properly having had no experience would Ironworx welcome a total novice? I'm being honest here, I don't really want a health club and I don't care if people spit, swear and puke, what others do is not my business...The thought of a health club makes me feel uneasy, sure I need to get fit but I do want to grow as well and the information on how to do this is going to be vital..so provided that (a) I am welcome as a novice and (b)in between the spitting, swearing and puking that someone in the know can help show me what I have got to do to get where I want to be physically...

As for stonewall wogi...don't upset them they might come round and re arrange your furniture and pop a quiche in the oven... and remember not all lesbians are of the lipstick variety either...and could take a wall out quite quickly...

Regards all

Andrew

(A former member of stonewall who got slung out for having a sense of humour... god forbid)


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

A.U.K said:


> Ok well that being said...and seeing as I want to train properly having had no experience would Ironworx welcome a total novice? I'm being honest here, I don't really want a health club and I don't care if people spit, swear and puke, what others do is not my business...The thought of a health club makes me feel uneasy, sure I need to get fit but I do want to grow as well and the information on how to do this is going to be vital..so provided that (a) I am welcome as a novice and (b)in between the spitting, swearing and puking that someone in the know can help show me what I have got to do to get where I want to be physically...
> 
> As for stonewall wogi...don't upset them they might come round and re arrange your furniture and pop a quiche in the oven... and remember not all lesbians are of the lipstick variety either...and could take a wall out quite quickly...
> 
> ...


GET IT DUN lol

just go down there, a spit and sawdust place will welcome new people just as well as a fern and chrome place.

Sure its a diffrent attitude but people on the whole in these sorts of places are going to be much more real than the fitness types.

Just go down there and lay it on the line what you want to do and Im sure there do there best to help you but you have to help yourself show you can stick to a program, lift heavy and dont be a dick.

:beer:


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

we welcome anybody at ironworx mate, although its a hardcore, everyone is friendly and welcoming, remember everbody starts somewhere mate, if you want to give me a call its 01793 611808.

you wont get huge in a health club...


----------



## BcfcChris (Sep 8, 2007)

Rich81 is possible to come down and pay to do a session see what I think of it?


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

of course mate, anyone is welcome.


----------



## BcfcChris (Sep 8, 2007)

Cheers mate, I'll give you call next week sometime.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

rich81 said:


> you wont get huge in a health club...


But you will at Ironworx baby!!!

Grrrrroowwwwwwwllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Because they put the 'Grrr' in Swinger baby!!!


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

what about the calorie doctor at 24 gym, he gonna be really upset yeah baby nothing but a peanut


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

wogihao said:


> meh.


He looks decent in the top pic then at the bottom looks tiny. When were the top pics taken??


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

when he wasnt a hypocrite and became mr natural


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi

i train at Ironworx and it is by far the best Gym in Swindon to train at if you are serious about your training. Rich the owner is a real nice guy and makes everyone welcome big or small. It is the friendliest gym in Swindon despite its hardcore image and all the guys in there are willing to spot or offer advice ... the equipment is excellent and as Rich said the Dbells go up to 80 kg so more than enough for most.

Great atmosphere a true old school BB gym

:beer:


----------



## BcfcChris (Sep 8, 2007)

Still haven't got around to doing a session they! Mate any idea what is a good time to go down that isn't too busy?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

get down there tom at 5 mate its a great time to train everyone really goes for it .., you would be made to feel real welcome .. give me a shout if you go.

my mrs trains at the 24 hour gym still ... its a good gym but you cant beat ironworx


----------

